# Since I'm New... Here's Stuff



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I apologize for those of you who have already seen this!!!! But I thought I'd share since I'm new here!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Ooops! I think I may have posted in the wrong area... please move as necessary! D'oh!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

cool! i like the silhoettes, what are they made out of? nice work


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

I also really like the witches in your yard (was that a Martha Stewart pattern) simple and effective. very nice!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

looks really nice! i really like those witches! also, i really like those pumpkins on the pvc pipes 
can't wait to see what you have in store for next year!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The silhouettes look great. Different from others. Different is good. Not crowded, very nice.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very cool silhouettes. It's a nice look and you have to love a Halloween prop that stores flat.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks everybody! We had fun making them!

Mikeq91, they were cut from plywood, then painted black.

Hella, yes the one on the right is from Martha (although we had to rescale her to be sized correctly with the other one, and her arm is in a different pose).

They were very easy and held in place even with the high winds. Hubs put rebar on the back that went through conduit strapped on the back.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I have that Martha Stewart magazine and thought they were neat. You did a great job with the silouettes. I like the pumpkin posts in the back. I use a lot of rebar with my props tooo. Comes in handy.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Is that the same silhouette witch I saw in a magazine that had white pumpkins floating in the cauldron? I thought that was a cool look. I bet the pumpkins on the poles looked like they were levitating at night.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

simple but effective good idea, I like the look.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

I like the look myself. Hope you dont mind if I "borrow" your ideas for next year!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

morgan8586 said:


> I like the look myself. Hope you dont mind if I "borrow" your ideas for next year!


OMG - No! I got the idea from a magazine, then tweaked the whole setting with lighting, the beacons, fog machine and real JOL's!

Spider Rider: Yes, when it was completely dark, the JOL beacons looked like they were floating. And they tied in with the other real JOLs that I carved on my front step and the minis w/ just eyes carved, and hanging from shepherd hooks.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Very nice... I like it.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

What Hella and Lilly said "simple but yet Effective " was my first thought plus i really like jack o latern on the post


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice look, something to keep in mind for next year. Storing flat is a bonus, too. 

Wonder if Martha has a link to the patterns on her site?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

dynoflyer said:


> Wonder if Martha has a link to the patterns on her site?


I didn't find them on her site.


----------

